# Chat room!!!!!!



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

HOP ON IN AND SEE US!!!! Lol, there is quite a few of us that hang around the chat room. Everyone feel free to pop in and say hello. Whether you have a a situation that seems a little fishy or just bored the chat room can help you out lol.


----------



## ApplePie (Jan 21, 2010)

No one talk to Caca, he's lame.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2010)

awwww poor caca!


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

I feel betrayed


----------



## ApplePie (Jan 21, 2010)

You know I'm only kidding! Much love for you


----------



## Ace (Mar 16, 2010)

Hola Compadres!


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

ApplePie said:


> You know I'm only kidding! Much love for you



I kno, no one can resist me . Yo Ace. Hop into chat some time. For anyone that doesn't kno its at the top and says: Come On In!


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2010)

it also say "Plenty Of User In Chat Now!" when no one is on! LOL


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

yeah...and caca is a dork.........lol


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

Yeah yeah. I'm just a social dude.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i'll get in there to see ya pretty soon pal..


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Come chat tonight guys around 11pm Mountain time so in 5 hours and 10mins


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

guys come on around 11pm mountain time again tonight so in 5 and a half hours.


----------

